# Planting in Winter, Melbourne > Cascade & Goldings Hops



## Northkit (10/7/13)

Hi All,

I got my hands on some goldings and cascade rhizomes a few months ago which I have planted in my greenhouse, I have not seen any activity since.

Is it too cold to be planting rhizomes? I followed all the guides on how to plant rhizomes but so far nothing has come through, would be grateful for any advice on growing hops in Melbourne at this time of the year.

Cheers
Rhys


----------



## JDW81 (10/7/13)

So long as they are out of the frost they should be fine (young rhizomes are susceptible to frost). They won't give you much activity during they winter though. As it warms up towards the spring you should start to get some shoots appearing.

JD


----------



## Northkit (10/7/13)

Thanks JD, can they last that long in soil? Was not sure if they may start rotting.

Thanks Again.


----------



## JDW81 (10/7/13)

So long as they are well drained they should be fine.


----------



## hoppy2B (16/7/13)

How deep did you plant them? You will quite often get a few shoots appearing if you don't plant too deep. I'm happy to have a few shoots on the surface because it tells me the thing is alive.


----------

